# Best cheapish cooler for Ryzen 5800X



## Octopuss (Jan 26, 2021)

For years, the best bang for the buck was hands down Cooler Master 212 and its revisions for me. Thing was easily capable of doing almost the same job as coolers three times as expensive.
Is there anything similar that would do good enough job for 5800X? I don't want to spend obscene amounts of money on behemoths like that legendary dual fan monstrosity from Noctua, and I don't intend to overclock the CPU at all.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 26, 2021)

Cheapish may not be the best. I use a ID Cooling Auraflow 360mm and my 5800X can still hit upto 80*C under full load


What's your top budget


----------



## Octopuss (Jan 26, 2021)

From what I heard, the CPU hits high temperatures no matter what cooling you throw at it, so expensive huge coolers might not be worth it.

By best I mean best in the "not too expensive" category.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Jan 26, 2021)

I would look into the Arctic Liquid Freezer 280 for that CPU:
ARCTIC Liquid Freezer II 280 CPU Cooler Review | TweakTown
Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280 AIO Cooler Review: Unique, Affordable Performance - Tom's Hardware | Tom's Hardware

I personally have a Scythe Ninja 5 and if I got a 5800x (to replace my 3700x).
So, I'd just get higher RPM fans for it and call it a day.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 26, 2021)

50 bucks gets you a True Spirit 140 Power . Should hang with a D15 no problem.

Its 170mm tall.. check your dimensions


----------



## Octopuss (Jan 26, 2021)

I don't want any AIOs btw.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 26, 2021)

define "cheapish"

You have Scythe Fuma 2, after that you have coolers like the Noctua D15s & U14s if you want to step up in price.


----------



## Octopuss (Jan 26, 2021)

I don't think I can define that, because you have completely different prices in America, and there's the thing with taxes.

Thinking about it, I might get discounted prices through a friend who works in the biggest store here, so hm, let's twist the question a little: best cooler that is not AIO, has single heatsink and operates with one fan?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 26, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> I don't think I can define that, because you have completely different prices in America, and there's the thing with taxes.
> 
> Thinking about it, I might get discounted prices through a friend who works in the biggest store here, so hm, let's twist the question a little: best cooler that is not AIO, has single heatsink and operates with one fan?


Noctua NH-U14S


You still have to be mindful that this CPU needs a good cooler to perform best.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 26, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> let's twist the question a little: best cooler that is not AIO, has single heatsink and operates with one fan


I would go Noctua D15s or U14s.  If you don't like the brown of those coolers and don't want to pay the chromax tax on the D15s, there are others like the Deepcool AS500, Be Quiet Darck Rock 4 (non -pro as that has two fans) and FSP windale 6 (to name a few other options) but they don't perform as well the Noctuas.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jan 26, 2021)

Tom's favorite budget cooler is the be quiet! Pure Rock 2. Their pick on the next step up the price ladder is Cooler Master's MasterAir MA410M.


----------



## Octopuss (Jan 26, 2021)

I don't care about the colours one bit, I am not that person who has glass side panels and RGB lighting 
I actually don't even mind Noctua style, I've been using their fans for maybe 15 years and take it as their signature of sorts.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 26, 2021)

I could be way off here, but let me tell you what I have read, seen with bios changes to my 3-series, and discussions with those who know a shit-ton more about how these are designed than I do.

I feel like the AMD lineup, when left to its own devices.... plug-and-play ....as 99% of customers will use it, works a lot like GPU boost. The cooler you can keep these chips, the longer the boost algorithms last, which in turn makes performance go up for whatever time that is. While it (the 5800X) will work with say a CM Hyper 212 (budget cooler example), it will work better on an AIO (higher end example)  that can better remove the heat from the CPU.

Again, I could be in left field here.... just my personal take on it.


----------



## bpgt64 (Jan 26, 2021)

So just to give you an idea of how useless most cooling is at then moment on a 5800x, I have 1, with an EK Supremacy on it, and 2 360mm radiators, Noctua SP 1700 RPM fans, and it still spikes like mad.  Now I am getting ready to go over to an Optimus WC Foundation block, to see if the water bock is the limiting factor here.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 26, 2021)

bpgt64 said:


> So just to give you an idea of how useless most cooling is at then moment on a 5800x, I have 1, with an EK Supremacy on it, and 2 360mm radiators, Noctua SP 1700 RPM fans, and it still spikes like mad.  Now I am getting ready to go over to an Optimus WC Foundation block, to see if the water bock is the limiting factor here.


I've never asked anyone this, but how does it handle a manual all core overclock? My XT would spike quite a bit as it was being stabbed with up to 1.525v. Now I have set to 1 clock 1 voltage and its cool as a cucumber.


----------



## bpgt64 (Jan 26, 2021)

I can do about 4.75 ghz all core but it has trouble when you really push it with something like cinebench r20 or linpack


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 26, 2021)

bpgt64 said:


> So just to give you an idea of how useless most cooling is at then moment on a 5800x, I have 1, with an EK Supremacy on it, and 2 360mm radiators, Noctua SP 1700 RPM fans, and it still spikes like mad.  Now I am getting ready to go over to an Optimus WC Foundation block, to see if the water bock is the limiting factor here.


I get spikes here and there but not that bad

What matters is the sustained temps are really good around 77*C

I can do all Core 4.85GHz or PBO with All core around 4.8GHz and 1-6 Cores around 5GHz


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 27, 2021)

The “odd” thing about 5800X is that almost all heat of the package comes from 1 CCD. 140~150W minus IOD 10~20W.
So you have 100+W coming from around an 80mm2 chiplet that is not even in the center under IHS. So no cheap cooler can keep higher temp under 70C. Even if you invest to a large AIO it’s not guaranteed that you will manage to keep it even under 70~75C.
Even on single or reduced threaded apps like gaming the hotspot temp can spike high.

From personal experience you either need a special (chiplet)designed block and/or the fastest heat transfer TIM you can buy. An we all know that is LiquidMetal.

If you’re not interested to get 100% the potential 5800X performance and you will be satisfied with a little loss buy whatever you can, let it hit 75~80C, even 85C, and be happy with it. It’s all normal and it won’t be damaged by any means, if all stock that is.

Like @sneekypeet mentioned, extensive testing on 3000 has shown that you keep gaining performance down to 50C from more sustained boosting (=higher effective clock). On single or multi threaded apps. But after a certain point around 70~75C I would say the amount of money needed to be spend is huge and the Return-Of-Investment is really low. Unless someone doesn’t care for expenses.


----------



## Octopuss (Jan 27, 2021)

I ended up ordering U14S. My wallet cries a river.


----------



## WatEagle (Jan 27, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> I ended up ordering U14S. My wallet cries a river.


I would have suggested an Arctic freezer 50, but you've gone with noctua.. Bad timing


----------



## ixi (Jan 27, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> I ended up ordering U14S. My wallet cries a river.



Your wallet doesnt cry from cpu price, but from cpu cooler? What a time to be alive...

If you buy high-end cpu, you should buy good cooler as well.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 27, 2021)

Like, most users here already mentioned, doesn't matter what cooler you have, the 5800X is HOT inside because of single CCD, high operating voltage,  and upper portion of the die where most cooler centers are not aligned with. Precision Boost Overdrive 2 with Curve optimizer is mandatory for 5800X, if you get lucky on the silicon lottery, you can get lower temps but with higher clock speeds.

For my 5800X, Im using a 120mm AIO (pls don't roast me) and it will also hit 90C untweaked and even on medium-high loads, fiddled with PBO2 curve optimizer and PPT EDC etc targets and i can still hit the regular clocks but reduced my temps ~7-11C


----------



## Vya Domus (Jan 27, 2021)

That CPU will always spike to those sort of temperatures.


----------



## ShurikN (Jan 27, 2021)

When it comes to "cheapish" and good, I don't think there's an alternative to to the Fuma 2. If there is, I'd like to know.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jan 27, 2021)

ShurikN said:


> When it comes to "cheapish" and good, I don't think there's an alternative to to the Fuma 2. If there is, I'd like to know.


Can you get it for MSRP in Europe?  You sure can't in the States.


----------



## ShurikN (Jan 27, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Can you get it for MSRP in Europe?  You sure can't in the States.


Don't know the exact msrp, but in my God forsaken country of Serbia which isn't even in the EU, it's 60 eur. 
For example, the U14S that the OP picked is around 80 eur.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jan 27, 2021)

ShurikN said:


> Don't know the exact msrp, but in my God forsaken country of Serbia which isn't even in the EU, it's 60 eur.
> For example, the U14S that the OP picked is around 80 eur.


Nutty. I couldn't find it new for less than 90USD.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 27, 2021)

Octopuss said:


> I ended up ordering U14S. My wallet cries a river.


it's a very good cooler


----------

